# **Bandsaw Blade GB--CLOSED--updated 3/11



## MesquiteMan (Mar 3, 2008)

*03/11/08 Update*Sorry, guys.  I have been down with the darn flu all weekend and have just not had the energy to get all the money details worked out and amount sent to each of you.  I will get this done as soon as possible, maybe this evening.  Thanks for your patience!
*3/07/08 Update*  I sent an e-mail to Tool Center and got back a reply today.  They will not do anything on increasing the discount and I have to say, I don't blame them.  They already have the best prices on blades, at least for the ones I priced.  Timberwolf Bi-metal blades are priced higher with their 30% discount than the prices for the Lenox Bi-metal trom Tool Center before their 20% discount.  I also contacted another company that sells Lenox blades but their base price is higher.  They offer a max discount of 25% but said they would go up to 30% if we would give them a link on our home page!  Even with their 30% they would still be the same price as Tool Center.  I plan to go ahead with the buy from Tool Center ASAP.  If you want out, please let me know if possible before I spend the time sending payment info.

*3/04/08 Update*  OK everyone, I have crunched the numbers and am a little disapointed.  Once shipping to me, paypal fees, and shipping to you are figured, some of you just are not ending up with much of a discount.  I used $8.95 for shipping and it may endup being less but otherwise, here is how your order breaks down.  The first column is your Group Buy total.  The Red number is what you would pay on your own including shipping and the green number is your GB savings.  If anyone does not think the savings is worth it and would like to cancel, please let me know.  I plan to call the company tomorrow and see if they can or will sweeten the pot any so please do not pay this amount yet.

BruceK		49.73 	55.11	 5.38 
wudwrkr		92.71 	107.27	 14.56 
RHossack	44.68 	48.99	 4.31 
Draken		62.78 	70.95	 8.17 
n7blw		83.21 	95.75	 12.54 
1080Wayne	237.28 	278.91	 41.63 
its_virgil	85.19 	98.15	 12.96 
karlkuehn	44.96 	49.33	 4.37 
JimBobTucson	89.15 	102.95	 13.80 
RWL5420		66.90 	75.95	 9.05 
jamiller99	53.68 	59.91	 6.23 
GoodTurns	81.73 	93.95	 12.22 
Jarheaded	59.52 	66.99	 7.47 
Rudy Vey	47.62 	52.55	 4.93 


This GB is closed.  If you really wanted to get in and did not make it in time, let me know and I if I have not submitted the order yet I will try to work with you!

Ok Guys, looks like there is enough interest in another group buy on bandsaw blades.  This particular type of buy is complicated due to all the variables involved so PLEASE FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS to the letter.  If not, you will make too much extra work for me and I will have to reject your order and ask you to do it over.  Here is the best way I can see for it to work...

1.  Visit this website to select your blades:  http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

2.  Click on the type of blade(s) you want to order and enter the length you need as well as the quantity you want to order.  The page will look similar to this:







3.  Click the "add to basket" button.  You will not be finalizing the transaction so don't worry about this part.  Do this for each type of blade you want.

4.  When finished with your selections, click the basket icon at the top of the page






5.  This will bring up your complete basket with totals.  You will need to copy this data to your clipboard.  To do so, place your cursor at the top left corner of the basket page.  While holding the right button down, drag your mouse to the bottom right corner and release.






6.Now right click and choose "copy".






7.  Come back to this thread and start a new reply.  Right click again and choose "paste" from the menu.






8.  Now post your message.

I will collect the data from this thread and enter it into a spread sheet where I will then calculate the discount, paypal fees, and shipping.  I will then e-mail you with your total and what you ordered.  It is up to you to verify that the information I reply to you with is correct.  

Any back ordered items will be canceled and the proper refund given. This company charges a flat rate shipping of $6.95.  This cost will be split evenly among all participants regardless of the amount you order.  The only payment method I will accept is Paypal and I do not mind doing international orders.  I reserve the right to cancel this buy at any time.

This will stay open until midnight Central time, March 3 but may be extended until we reach the 20 blade minimum.  Wish me luck, I think I am going to need it if this goes anything like the last time I did this!


----------



## BruceK (Mar 3, 2008)

OK crossing my fingers....   


DM23-8x_025  Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 72     $17.28  $17.28  
      Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14           
       DM21-4x_025  Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 72     $17.28  $17.28  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI           
    Total:  $48.16


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 3, 2008)

DM23-8x_025 	Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
	$6.80 	$6.80
  	SX-Blade_Length: 111 	  	$26.64 	$26.64
 	Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14 	  	  	 

DM21-2x_025 	Diemaster 2 1/2 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
	$6.80 	$6.80
        SX-Blade_Length_inches: 111 	  	$26.64 	$26.64
        Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI 	  	  	 

DM21-4x_025 	Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
	$6.80 	$6.80
 	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 111 	  	$26.64 	$26.64
 	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_10_14 	  	 	 
Total: 	$100.32


----------



## RHossack (Mar 3, 2008)

DM21-4x_025 	Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 59.25 	  	$14.22 	$14.22
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI 	  	  	 
	DM23-8x_025 	Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length: 59.25 	  	$14.22 	$14.22
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14 	  	  	 
  		Total: 	$42.04


----------



## Draken (Mar 3, 2008)

DM23-8x_025 	Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
$6.80 	$6.80
SX-Blade_Length: 105 	  	$25.20 	$25.20
Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14 	  	  	 

DM21-2x_035 	Diemaster 2 1/2 x .035 - $0.24/ inch
$6.80 	$6.80
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$25.20 	$25.20
Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_3TPI 	  	  	 
Total: 	$64.00


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 3, 2008)

OK guys, what happened to all the folks that were interested?  If I have made the order process too hard, please let me know and I can revise it.  Right now we only have 9 blades plus the 3 or 4 that I will be getting.  I need 5 or 6 more blades to make this work.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 3, 2008)

RHossak,

You forgot to insert the blade length in the order form.  Please either re-submit your order or at least post your blade length so I can get the correct pricing and information.  Thanks!


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 3, 2008)

Curtis,
It may have something to do with the one day time frame you set.  Not everyone looks at these forums continually. I'm glad I saw the post when I did.  Maybe if you extend the deadline a couple more days, the others will have a chance to reply.

Just a thought.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Dave,

The deadline is extended at least until we reach 20 blades.


----------



## n7blw (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my list:


ToolCenter.com Basket




   Code  Product  Quantity  Price/Ea.  Total  
       DM21-2x_025  Diemaster 2 1/2 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 95     $22.80  $22.80  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI           
       DM23-8x_025  Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 95     $22.80  $22.80  
      Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14           
       DM21-2x_035  Diemaster 2 1/2 x .035 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 95     $22.80  $22.80  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_3TPI           
    Total:  $88.80


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 4, 2008)

ToolCenter.com Basket
  	Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	TM3-4x_035x3tpi 	Tri-Master 3/4 x .035 x 3 TPI - $1.20/ inch
		$7.58 	$15.16
  	  	SX-Blade_Length: 107 	  	$128.40 	$256.80
  		Total: 	$271.96


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 4, 2008)

Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	FB250x025 	"1/4" x .025 - $0.08/ inch"
		$6.80 	$13.60
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$8.40 	$16.80
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Flex_Back_HOOK_Lenox_Set_6TPI 	  	  	 
	FB3-8x_025 	"3/8" x .025 - $0.08/ inch"
		$6.80 	$13.60
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$8.40 	$16.80
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Flex_Back_HOOK_Lenox_Set_3TPI 	  	  	 
	FB1-2x_025 	"1/2" x .025 - $0.08/ inch"
		$6.80 	$13.60
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$8.40 	$16.80
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Flex_Back_HOOK_Lenox_Set_3TPI 	  	  	 
  	Sale Discount: 	($7.30)
  		Total: 	$83.90


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 4, 2008)

DM23-8x_025 	Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length: 59.25 	  	$14.22 	$14.22
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14 	  	  	 
	56534-FLB4-1505 	(59-1/4") 4' 11-1/4"x 3/8" x .025 x 6TPI Hook, FLEX BACK
		$10.68 	$21.36
  		Total: 	$42.38


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Curt, the 'Quantity' field isn't coming through on the select/copy, you okay with that? I guess you can figure it out by looking at the item prices or weld charge and dividing.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  We are now past the 20 blade minimum but I do not have time to get it all together tonight so I will leave this open until I do.  If you still want to participate, post here until I mark the thread closed, most likely Tuesday night some time.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Karl,

Yeah, I noticed that after I set up the perameters but also noticed I can just do a little math.  No big deal.  Like I said, doing a buy like this is complicated due to all the possible variables.  I have it figured out though!!  Thanks for your concern!


----------



## RHossack (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> RHossak,
> You forgot to insert the blade length in the order form.  Please either re-submit your order or at least post your blade length so I can get the correct pricing and information.  Thanks!


Sorry ... hopefully I did it right this time ...

Ron


----------



## JimBobTucson (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll try one each a few different blades

DM21-2x_035  Diemaster 2 1/2 x .035 - $0.24/ inch      
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105     $25.20  $25.20  
Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_3TPI   

DM21-2x_025  Diemaster 2 1/2 x .025 - $0.24/ inch       
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105     $25.20  $25.20  
Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_8_12           

DM21-4x_025  Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.24/ inch      
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105     $25.20  $25.20  
Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_10_14           
    Total:  $96.00


----------



## RWL5420 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am editing my post since I am getting a different bandsaw, so my order has changed. I hope I did not screw things up doing this, if I did let me know.



ToolCenter.com Basket
  	Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	DM23-8x_035 	Diemaster 2 3/8 x .035 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 93.5 	  	$22.44 	$22.44
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_4TPI 

	DM21-4x_035 	Diemaster 2 1/4 x .035 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 93.5 	  	$22.44 	$22.44
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_10_14 

	DM21-4x_025 	Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 93.5 	  	$22.44 	$22.44
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_10_14 

  		Total: 	$87.72


----------



## jamiller99 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Curtis

John  
=======================

Code  Product  Quantity  Price/Ea.  Total  
       DM23-8x_035  Diemaster 2 3/8 x .035 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 82     $19.68  $19.68  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_4TPI           
       DM23-8x_025  Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 82     $19.68  $19.68  
      Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14           
    Total:  $52.96


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 4, 2008)

DM23-8x_035 	Diemaster 2 3/8 x .035 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$13.60
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 92.5 	  	$22.20 	$44.40
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_4TPI 	  	  	 
DM21-2x_035 	Diemaster 2 1/2 x .035 - $0.24/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 92.5 	  	$22.20 	$22.20
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_3TPI 	  	  	 
  		Total: 	$87.00 

Did I do it right?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry Curtis, I went to bed early and slept in on a nice rainy day, but here is my requests.


ToolCenter.com Basket


   Code  Product  Quantity  Price/Ea.  Total  
       78462-FLB5-1715  (67-1/2") 5' 7-1/2" x 1/2" x .025 x 4TPI Hook, FLEX BACK          $11.51  $23.02  
       FBx70_500x500x025x3H  (70-1/2") 5' 10-1/2" x 1/2" x .025 x 3TPI Hook, FLEX BACK          $12.41  $12.41  
       DMx70_500x500x025x6H  (70-1/2") 5' 10-1/2" x 1/2" x .025 x 6TPI Hook, DIEMASTER2          $24.61  $24.61  
    Total:  $60.04 
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 4, 2008)

I already had sent this via e-mailthats a total of three blades, one with 4TPi and two with 6TPI


ToolCenter.com Basket
  	Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	FB1-2x_025 	"1/2" x .025 - $0.08/ inch"
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$8.40 	$8.40
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Flex_Back_HOOK_Lenox_Set_4TPI 	  	  	 
	FB1-2x_025 	"1/2" x .025 - $0.08/ inch"
		$6.80 	$13.60
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$8.40 	$16.80
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Flex_Back_HOOK_Lenox_Set_6TPI 	  	  	 
  		Total: 	$45.60


----------



## Tanner (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Curtis!

Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch $6.80  $6.80  
SX-Blade_Length: 67 $16.08  $16.08  
Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14


----------



## RWL5420 (Mar 5, 2008)

Curtis

Thank you for doing all this work. I hope they will do something to help sweeten the pot for us. I look forward to finding out.


----------



## Draken (Mar 5, 2008)

Ditto what Ron said.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I saw the note for stragglers but don't know if this is in time.  If so fine, if not fine.

C750x035  "CLASSIC 3/4" x .035" - $0.25/ inch" $7.57  $22.71  
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 111     $27.75  $83.25  
Tooth_Pattern: Classic_HOOK_3TPI           
Total:  $105.96


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 6, 2008)

Curtis,
Any word back from Tool Center on a better discount?

Thanks,


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave,

To be honest, I have not had time to give them a call.  I am trying to get a new home finished so that my clients can get moved in this weekend and I do all of my own "punch list" work so I have been working late hours.  I hope to have time on Friday to give them a call.  I will post here as soon as I can get info.

Curtis


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 7, 2008)

OK Guys, I could not find an e-mail address for them so I used their order tracking form to ask for help on this!  Hopefully I will hear back from them tomorrow.  I will also try to give them a call.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in.  wrecked one tonight...last blade will go on tomorrow!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm still in!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm still in!


----------



## jersey (Mar 8, 2008)

See what happens when I don't check this site for a couple of days.I always miss out on the good stuff. I know its kinda late but would love to get in on this. If not no biggy maybe next time. Let me know.

   Code  Product  Quantity  Price/Ea.  Total  
       DM21-2x_025  Diemaster 2 1/2 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 72.5     $17.40  $17.40  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI           
       DM23-8x_025  Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.24/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 72.5     $17.40  $17.40  
      Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14           
    Total:  $48.40


----------



## RWL5420 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am still in


----------



## RHossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Still need some


----------



## Draken (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm still in!  Thanks for your efforts to get us an even better deal.


----------



## Draken (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you going to send out Paypal invoices for our totals so we can get this order placed?  If not, I need to know your paypal address.

Thanks!


----------



## Draken (Mar 11, 2008)

No rush, hope you feel better soon!  Just didn't know what the status of the GB was.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Curtis,
 How are you feeling? I hope you are okay.


----------



## RWL5420 (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope this buy is still in the works. I had to edit my first post in this topic since I am getting a different bandsaw and needed to change the size of the blades I was ordering. I hope this is not a problem Curtis, let me know please.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone heard from Curtis if this buy is still on?? I was out of the country for some time and don't know what happened in the meantime.
An update would be ok, or?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys,

Things have changed with my free time and I am not sure I will be able to take on this group buy and do it properly.  If someone else would like to take it over that would be fine with me or if you guys REALLY REALLY want it and no one else can step up, I will go ahead and do it to keep from letting anyone down.  Anyone else willing to do it??


----------

